# iui consultation.



## petdowe (Mar 17, 2006)

everyone. We had our 1st consultation on wed 3rd may all was well got to start taking clomid again but double the dose this time as soon as my period starts also got to phone up for an app for a scan to look at follicles i guess most of you know the procedure from there and how hard the waiting and worrying is. Still must try to stay positive although that is hard to.When u have so many disappointments every month i will keep u all posted and wish all of u loads of   love nicky and jeff    .


----------



## emma.b (Mar 27, 2006)

Hi Nicky and Jeff

Glad everything was ok at your consultation and that your tx has started. I really hope that you will get a bfp first time. Have blown you some bubbles.

Love Emma.b x


----------



## petdowe (Mar 17, 2006)

emma just wanted to say thanks for replying. Plus i wish you  for the 17th may. I hope you dont mind me asking at what stage are you on your treatment. Speak to you soon love nicky xx   .


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

GOOD LUCK!!!!


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

Just wanted to say good luck with it all!

Minkey x


----------

